# ISO - Portobello 'Fries' Dipping Sauce



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

I have made portobello 'fries' as a side, but would like a knock-your-socks-off dipping sauce to go with as an appy.  Any ideas?  

(If you've never tried 'em, here's a sample recipe)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_25462,00.html

Thinking about serving them with pears & brie (maybe some figs) - so need a complimentary dip.  TIA


----------



## jennyema (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you going to use the Montreal Steak seasoning?  To me that would matter in terms of matching with a sauce.

I'd probably not use the Steak seasoning, and use something more traditionally Italian, like an Italian seasoning mix or maybe some basil/oregano/thyme, etc. and salt.

A dipping sauce?  I might go with a basil/parsley pesto sauce.

If you use the steak seasoning, that might bring out a meaty taste.  Then I might use a good EVOO-based dipping sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm thinking nix the Montreal steak seasoning and go for a ponzu type sauce.  

To me, the pears, brie, and figs would still go nicely with the ponzu.

In this case I would maybe marinate in a garlic, ginger, brown sugar, green onion, soy type marinade (not for very long, maybe 15 minutes or so).  The brown sugar would compliment the pears, brie, and figs IMHO and the marinade would compliment the ponzu too.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Are you going to use the Montreal Steak seasoning? To me that would matter in terms of matching with a sauce.
> 
> I'd probably not use the Steak seasoning, and use something more traditionally Italian, like an Italian seasoning mix or maybe some basil/oregano/thyme, etc. and salt.
> 
> ...


 
Hadn't thought of italian dressing for cooking the 'fries'.  I used a little worcestershire, but balsamic just popped into my head.

Hadn't thought of pesto as a dipping sauce - now my brain is thinking maybe tomato pesto or tomato jam?  Thought about horsey radish - but that might be too strong.  Whadda ya think? Thanks jenny. 

BTW, the porto fries make a nice side to a burger as well as avocado fries.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm thinking nix the Montreal steak seasoning and go for a ponzu type sauce.
> 
> To me, the pears, brie, and figs would still go nicely with the ponzu.
> 
> In this case I would maybe marinate in a garlic, ginger, brown sugar, green onion, soy type marinade (not for very long, maybe 15 minutes or so). The brown sugar would compliment the pears, brie, and figs IMHO and the marinade would compliment the ponzu too.


 
Saw the ponzu, hadn't thought of it for the pears & brie. Luv the garlic, ginger & soy sauce idea. YUM!!! Thank you.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 28, 2007)

Ponzu would be very interesting ... but in that case, I'd probably not use the parmesan cheese in the crust.  Ponzu would be good with brie, though, and pear.

I think tomato would be very good.  Now I am thinking maybe a tapenade and not a pesto?  A tapenade with sundried tomatoes?  I love their deep taste.

I like the horseradish though I'll have to think about that more.  Not sure about it and pears ...


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Ponzu would be very interesting ... but in that case, I'd probably not use the parmesan cheese in the crust. Ponzu would be good with brie, though, and pear.
> 
> I think tomato would be very good. Now I am thinking maybe a tapenade and not a pesto? A tapenade with sundried tomatoes? I love their deep taste.
> 
> I like the horseradish though I'll have to think about that more. Not sure about it and pears ...


 
I'm liking your tapenade idea, jenny.  Keep those ideas coming.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2007)

Hold the Montreal, Hold the Sauce, I'll take a double order of the fried 'shrooms!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm thinking we just like to eat!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm thinking we just like to eat!!!!


 

Your thinking would be correct!!! An excellent observation!!!


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had these and they are very tasty. We had ours with a dip made from sour cream, mayo, horseradish and a little taragon.  It was very tasty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2007)

carolelaine said:


> I have had these and they are very tasty. We had ours with a dip made from sour cream, mayo, horseradish and a little taragon.  It was very tasty.



With the Montreal Steak Seasoning I think the horseradish/sour cream sauce would be deeeeeeevine!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 28, 2007)

Got to try these for sure , I would dip in ranch/horseradish, hubby blue cheese/ horseradish or cocktail sauce.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

carolelaine said:


> I have had these and they are very tasty. We had ours with a dip made from sour cream, mayo, horseradish and a little taragon. It was very tasty.


 
Oooooo, Carolelaine! That sounds gooood!  Thank you.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Hold the Montreal, Hold the Sauce, I'll take a double order of the fried 'shrooms!!


 
Comin' right up.   Hope you give them a try.

(Is that Tabasco I see on your chin? lol)


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm thinking we just like to eat!!!!


 
No picky eaters in this group


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

Barb L said:


> Got to try these for sure , I would dip in ranch/horseradish, hubby blue cheese/ horseradish or cocktail sauce.


 
I may need to set up a dipping bar, Barb.  I want those as well. 

So far... one Ponzu, one pesto, one tapenade, one horsey/mayo, one ranch/horsey, one bleu/horsey and one cocktail sauce.  (Note to self: Have to stop looking at this site when I'm Hungry.)


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2007)

I think you have plenty Amy, let us know how they went.  Deeelish !


----------

